# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > K >  CRI genetics - maternal K

## Stuarttusz

hello !!!!!! new here to this FORUM just got back my CRI genetics test alst week or so ago -and was pleasantly /Unpleasantly surprised by my Mothers side sayign that She has / had K on hER side . :Petrified:  :Petrified:  :Petrified:  :Petrified:  :Petrified:  :Petrified: 

No too surprised by this since She always told me /& siblings Her Relatives came from Russia . Belarus , Ukraine, possibly Ruthenia .

However the K line doesn,t gO into those intricate subgroups!! <not onthis CRI-genetics thingy.

How would I go in Deeper??!!

regards -stuartsusz

----------

